# NSW and QLD Release - Southern Courage



## Yob (23/1/17)

So this is getting very real, very fast...

We have a date for the Victorian Release at Carwyn Cellars.

*Sunday 19 February 2017*

also with a confirmed Hawkers Barlywine on tap that day as well and may well also be head to head against Ramjet.... promises to be an interesting day.

Ive just shot off some info to try and tee up the Scratch bar for an event in Feb-March for the QLD release... love that joint...

we also want to put a keg in NSW but I dunno the best digs up that way, any advice on who best to contact?

I sent something to the POW in Newy and also the Grain Store in Newy but Im not sure either of those is right for the task...

thoughts?


----------



## gezzanet (23/1/17)

Grain store in newie but also would try the blind monk rather than pow


----------



## malt junkie (23/1/17)

That's a long train ride Yob, I mean really, there is no point driving.


----------



## Yob (23/1/17)

malt junkie said:


> That's a long train ride Yob, I mean really, there is no point driving.


I won't be driving... Someone else will be though...


----------



## Yob (23/1/17)

gezzanet said:


> Grain store in newie but also would try the blind monk rather than pow


Ooh, don't know the blind monk, will look it up, 

Cheers


----------



## Yob (24/1/17)

any recommendations for inner Sydney venue or would Newcastle be a better location?

Newy seems to be a 3hr PT trip out of Sydney propper, seems like a big distance to go for a beer no matter what it is...


----------



## malt junkie (24/1/17)

PM sent


----------



## Brownsworthy (24/1/17)

Being a novocastrian I'd have to say Newcastle we have a thriving craft beer scene and the Grainstore would be my pick. Corey has been an avid supporter of the industry and small producers started pushing it 15yrs ago when no one was interested.
And I'd also love to try a RIS of yours Yob.
Edit:The Prince has a great bottle shop though the bar and it's variety aren't the best imo.


----------



## sp0rk (24/1/17)

If it goes on tap in Newy, I'll be there for sure
(as long as it's a Friday or Saturday night...)


----------



## n87 (24/1/17)

What exactly are you looking for? a bottle shop or bar?

I only really know the coast (between Newie and Syd), and there is a great new cellars that opened up a year or so ago in Gosford.
https://craftypint.com/bottleshop/424/Oldfield-Cellars

Not sure if its what you are looking for tho. let me know if you want more info.

No affil etc, the place makes me broke not rich.


----------



## Yob (24/1/17)

We're gunna have only 3 kegs with the rest being bottled, it's been ny plan to put one on in Nsw, one in QLD and have one here, 

I've sorted the Vic one but still need a venue in the others for a release party event. 

Plan is to attend each and drop cases at selected bottle shops on the way.. I've a few lined up in Nsw currently bit none are suitable for the release.


----------



## n87 (24/1/17)

Fair enough. (would be great to get some samples in Gosford tho )
I gather you have looked at the Beer Cartel?


----------



## Yob (24/1/17)

For distribution? 

Yep they are on the list but want a sample before committing to it..


----------



## Bribie G (24/1/17)




----------



## Yob (24/1/17)

Southern Courage Bribie.


----------



## Reedy (24/1/17)

Let us know if Scratch is a go, will definitely check it out


----------



## Yob (21/2/17)

Ok.. NSW is locked in..

The Bitter Phew will be hosting the NSW release, probably last weekend in March.

Along with the release of Southern Courage, there will likely be a few other taps pouring Bandicoot range, TBC exactly which ones yet, but tasty is a given. 

I'm still working on some other BA's to add and should expand to about 6 or 8 taps of crazy arse shit to chuck in ya face...

I'm so pumped after the Vic release and can't thank the Bitter Phew enough for not only offering to host the release but offering taps to bandicoot as well.. 

Exact date TBC but likely the last Saturday of March.

Looking forward to putting faces to names up there... 

Chug


----------



## time01 (22/2/17)

Hoe about qld yob?


----------



## Zorco (22/2/17)

Hi mate, hopefully he has lined up Bowen Phil. I visited there on the weekend and picked up a couple of beauties. When SC lands I hope there will be a few available.


----------



## Yob (22/2/17)

time01 said:


> Hoe about qld yob?


They were shipped yesterday to Phil, should have them tmoz I hope.

Phil has been waiting a LONG time for these to land.. he has been an avid follower of the journey :beer:


----------



## Yob (22/2/17)

For NSW, the Oak Barrel has a shipment incoming.. they were shipped this morning so hopefully Friday


----------



## Yob (9/3/17)

Ok back to the release... We are locked in with loads of goodies...

We will be getting it on at the Bitter Phew on the 25 March with the following Mexican line-up 

Southern Courage - Bandincoot / HDA 
Nightmare BIPA - Bandincoot 
Insomniac Porter - Bandincoot 
Stars and stripes American amber - Bandincoot 
Aftermath DIPA - kaiju
Mr mestofalees funky fruit wheat - moon Dog (I may have spelled that wrong)
Miss pinky - Boatrocker 
Little India session IPA - the public brewery 

Er.. Have I forgotten anything? Probably..

Put the date in your calendar, I'm going to come along in my kilt as I'm missing the Highland Games to do this... So I should be fairly easy to spot.

Thanks to the Bitter Phew for being super supportive and offering up their joint to us.


----------



## Yob (25/3/17)

Any NSW crew looking on..

All pouring at the Bitter Phew today... 

Come on in and say g'day


----------



## Mobe1969 (29/3/17)

Anywhere I can order a carton or six pack? Online or Brisbane.


----------



## Yob (30/3/17)

Check Bowen Cellars in Brisbane, not sure if he has stock left? If he hasn't, will get more up there


Mobe1969 said:


> Anywhere I can order a carton or six pack? Online or Brisbane.


----------



## Mobe1969 (30/3/17)

Yob said:


> Check Bowen Cellars in Brisbane, not sure if he has stock left? If he hasn't, will get more up there


Thanks, I'll give them a go.


----------



## Chap (6/4/17)

So Yob, this arrived today... 



Having never had the pleasure of a RIS, is there any glassware to enhance the experience? And what would be the Best temp to drink it at?


----------



## Yob (6/4/17)

Chap said:


> So Yob, this arrived today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your first RIS? gosh :blush:

Miss out on the rogue Stout glasses? do you have a tulip glass?

open about 15 minutes after taking out of the fridge and enjoy the ride from there up to about 8-12 degrees.

Really hope you enjoy.. makes me want to open one too but I dont have any cold... seems odd <_<


----------



## manticle (6/4/17)

Tas.

Coolwine


----------



## Yob (6/4/17)

manticle said:


> Tas.
> 
> Coolwine


will try and scratch up some time to chase it up


----------



## Chap (6/4/17)

Yob said:


> Miss out on the rogue Stout glasses? do you have a tulip glass?


I have a tulip, thanks for the temp guide, will enjoy either Saturday or Sunday night


----------



## manticle (6/4/17)

Yob said:


> will try and scratch up some time to chase it up


Will it help if you send me a few details and I can chat to them about it?


----------



## Yob (7/4/17)

manticle said:


> Will it help if you send me a few details and I can chat to them about it?


best power anyone has is people asking for it.. makes a follow up phone call so much easier..

Usually ends up in sending a sample, so if I send you two I can kill 2 birds with one shot?


----------



## manticle (7/4/17)

I can definitely take a sample into them. Send me all the contact details for them to get in touch. The Lark connection should be a selling point I reckon.

Apologies nsw and qld for the hijack.


----------



## Chap (10/4/17)

So, cracked the bottle tonight




Wow, this is a HUGE beer. The taste is a rich chocolate, coffee and cherry flavour, almost like a good port but better. So smooth. Definitely a winter warmer. Definitely a sip and savour (Its taken me 2 hours to finish the bottle). Will buy again if there's any more available. Thanks Yob, keep up the good work!

Edit: spelling


----------



## Yob (10/4/17)

Very pleased you enjoyed.. the Lark barrels were ex port so the notes you're getting are spot on!

Cheers


----------



## donald_trub (15/4/17)

Picked up a bottle this week from OB, looking forward to cracking it tonight. I really want to open it now but I'm halfway through a brew day so that may not be a good idea!

Stay tuned for review!


----------

